# Airscape Containers



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

These arrived today. Thanks to @DavecUK for the heads.

Went for the S.S. - not cheap but great quality. Very satisfying suction when you pull out the plug. Sadly B.B. are awaiting stock but the The Coffee Pot Shop had them in stock.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice, but I had a chuckle at sentence you just wrote, Re read it or someone proof read haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Nice, but I had a chuckle at sentence you just wrote, Re read it or someone proof read haha


Can't imagine what you mean


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Airscape containers = very satisfying


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

@The Systemic Kid How much beans does the canisters hold?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've got a couple of these, they're great, and yes, plunging it in is very satisfying


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

haha still smiling


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Has the coffee pot shop got a website?


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

icom102 said:


> Has the coffee pot shop got a website?


http://www.coffeepotshop.co.uk/accessories


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Paul K Smaller containers hold minimum of 250grms - bigger one 500grms.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Just ordered a couple of these, thanks @ The Systemic Kid.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

:good:


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

Just ordered 3 x small Stainless


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just ordered 3 x small Stainless


One for you and two for me? I only really wanted one but thank you anyway


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe when there stock runs out, the prices will alter.......I also believe Bb will have their stock sometime this week


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I believe when there stock runs out, the prices will alter.......I also believe Bb will have their stock sometime this week


Hey dfk do u think Bella barrista might be interested in a bulk buy deal?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Worth an ask i suppose, but i bet they can sell their stock at rrp all day long. Bulk deals often just move the shipping cost to the final distributor, so the savings might be pennies. If there was a good deal to be had I'd pick up a 500g tub though.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhhh, that explains why I still haven't received mine from BB yet. I also ordered one after seeing @DavecUK using his. He's costing me a lot of money what Niche grinder and now an Airscape


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Ahhhh, that explains why I still haven't received mine from BB yet. I also ordered one after seeing @DavecUK using his. He's costing me a lot of money what Niche grinder and now an Airscape


In fairness rarely do I mention (or buy) accessories. Most of them are a solution looking for a problem, rather than a genuine good accessory. My top accessories are:

1. A decent tamper

2. Grindenstien style small counter-top knockbox

3. Pallo Coffee tool with 3 brushheads (or similar style device)

4. Airscape Containers/s

5. 2 Sturdy teaspoons

6. Microfibre Cloths

7. Bit of non grip mat with holes cut to fit drip tray area under group

8. Puly Caff tub

8. Dow 111 Molycote

9. Actioncan CG90 spray (for my roaster front bearing)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^ sturdy teaspoons are for dropping the shower screen for regular cleaning, not because you like coffee cowboy-strength with lots of sugar 

I use the back end of my plastic group cleansing brush for popping the screen out.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> ^ sturdy teaspoons are for dropping the shower screen for regular cleaning, not because you like coffee cowboy-strength with lots of sugar
> 
> I use the back end of my plastic group cleansing brush for popping the screen out.
> 
> ...


yeah but you probably take yours out regularly...some have not removed them in 3 months or more if ever. It's why I see bradawl type group gasket removal tools


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Worth an ask i suppose, but i bet they can sell their stock at rrp all day long. Bulk deals often just move the shipping cost to the final distributor, so the savings might be pennies. If there was a good deal to be had I'd pick up a 500g tub though.
> 
> ___
> 
> ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> In fairness rarely do I mention (or buy) accessories. Most of them are a solution looking for a problem, rather than a genuine good accessory. My top accessories are:
> 
> 1. A decent tamper
> 
> ...


10. A Mildred embroidered towel . . .


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Are the Gator Canisters any good. The description states it allows gas build up to escape, however I can't see how it would do that  other than opening the canister


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will ask Claudette regarding a group buy.....Bb will have exclusive rights to sell these in the UK, so any other retailer will be buying through them


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I will ask Claudette regarding a group buy.....Bb will have exclusive rights to sell these in the UK, so any other retailer will be buying through them


Thanks dfk41... that would be excellent... I reckon we could drum up quite a large order...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

My stainless ones arrived this morning and they are indeed a cracking accessory.

My in-use coffee beans and the raisins that accompany my home made breakfast granola have never had it so good !


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am talking to BB as we speak as to the logistics of putting something together for members. I will reveal all as soon as I can. BB are the sole importers for these and once any stock in the UK is bought up, then the relevant firms will have to replenish stock through BB.

Will have a deal put together I hope in a couple of days, subject to approval by the management


----------



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I am talking to BB as we speak as to the logistics of putting something together for members. I will reveal all as soon as I can.


Amazing thank you - assume you can't say but any idea if this might include the ceramic ones too?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gatty said:


> Amazing thank you - assume you can't say but any idea if this might include the ceramic ones too?


I would expect that ceramics would be included......but will confirm


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Love the ceramic ones!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Will they consider shipping to The Netherlands?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tohenk2 said:


> Will they consider shipping to The Netherlands?


don't quote me but I cannot think why not.....will costa bit more though


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Two stainless steel ones arrived today, very nice.

No pic as coffeeforum keeps telling me upload has failed, no idea why.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I am talking to BB as we speak as to the logistics of putting something together for members. I will reveal all as soon as I can. BB are the sole importers for these and once any stock in the UK is bought up, then the relevant firms will have to replenish stock through BB.
> 
> Will have a deal put together I hope in a couple of days, subject to approval by the management


Fantastic stuff Dfk41 thanks a lot!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Is there a Forum Saddo award ?

If so then I think I might just qualify with this Mod to advise the contents of opaque Airscape containers.









Trap label in lid using a card disc with pull tab ! 98.4mm diameter if anybody was wondering.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I am talking to BB as we speak as to the logistics of putting something together for members. I will reveal all as soon as I can. BB are the sole importers for these and once any stock in the UK is bought up, then the relevant firms will have to replenish stock through BB.
> 
> Will have a deal put together I hope in a couple of days, subject to approval by the management


I would also be interested if they would ship to Denmark


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Is there a Forum Saddo award ?
> 
> If so then I think I might just qualify with this Mod to advise the contents of opaque Airscape containers.
> 
> ...


I am just loving this.. my plan was to use a white chalk pen but yours is much better... more photos of design please....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it just a piece of black card with the other but stuck on with glue... ?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I ordered an Airscape from BB a couple of weeks ago. They took my payment but as of yesterday it still didn't look like arriving so I asked for a refund, which I received very promptly.

Hence I would be interested in a GB if it comes about.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nod said:


> Is it just a piece of black card with the other but stuck on with glue... ?


 @Nod Yes. But it could be better to slit the tab... three sides slit one side on centre, folded ?

It only needs to be sufficient to grab in order to remove the disc.

Also wondered about craft foam rather than card but card is absolutely fine so far.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe with all the hype I will get one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> Maybe with all the hype I will get one.


I am starting to feel left out too. What with these Airscapes AND the Niche Xero, I feel all out of sync!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I am starting to feel left out too. What with these Airscapes AND the Niche Xero, I feel all out of sync!


Me too with no Grinder at all! oh yes my Feld2 is killing my wrist haha


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

I ordered one from BB and they took the money but were out of stock. Asked for a refund and bought them from the coffee pot shop one in black for espresso blends and one in red for S/O's.

Promptly arrived yesterday, but were a bag of coffee dearer than BB. However, got them now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bb have an exclusive right on these. Coffee ordered before this was signed. First shipment held up in customs but due if not already in stock now. Next lot coming November and that will be the group deal, with details published next week


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

After the BB disappointment I ordered an Airscape from Coffee Pot Shop and it arrived 'Standard Delivery' in less than 24hrs. Very pleased with the item and their service.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

jonners said:


> After the BB disappointment I ordered an Airscape from Coffee Pot Shop and it arrived 'Standard Delivery' in less than 24hrs. Very pleased with the item and their service.


Nice one @jonners. I requested the next day delivery because I am impatient with some things. Now just waiting for the Niche to arrive which I have more patience for, and then down to the business of single dosing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to bring you uptown date with the proposed group offer on these. BB have been having big difficulties with Airscape in China. The first batch are here but it is only a small order. The main wholesale order, is due in November but there are technical problems to solve. I had been hoping to offer the group buy very shortly on the understanding delivery would be once they arrive. I cannot reveal the % discount but lets say it is enough to make a substantial saving! The downside is that because of wholesale terms, they will only supply as one lot to me, so I will have to work out a method of onward delivery. Alternately, if someone has more time that I currently have and would like to take responsibility of sending them onward, that would be a really big help to me as at the moment, 24 hours in the day are not enough! I will do the rest


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How many @dfk41


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What would happen if one broke/got damaged in transit to the purchaser? Also, what kind of packaging will be required?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep and we all know they play Football with them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Postage, easiest to use Hermes or the likes who include £25 I think which will cover most of the cost. I will check with BB how robust the packaging is to see if they would need boxed or sent as they come


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Postage, easiest to use Hermes or the likes who include £25 I think which will cover most of the cost. I will check with BB how robust the packaging is to see if they would need boxed or sent as they come


If I was to buy, I'd be happier with Royal Mail and pay the bit extra.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

They are stainless steel containers... hopefully quite robust....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nod said:


> They are stainless steel containers... hopefully quite robust....


Unless peeps ask for the ceramic or glass ones.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Very true!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

The ceramic one is calling to me!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Nod said:


> They are stainless steel containers... hopefully quite robust....


I've had three small and 2 large ones since June 2015, bought from Webury.com, and they are still going strong so I'd say they are robust. One of the large ones has been used for biscuits though


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Do these make the beans go oily quicker?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablosammy said:


> Do these make the beans go oily quicker?


Beans produce oil as a result of being roasted darker. No matter how or how long you store the majority of non darker roasted beans, they will not produce oil


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Beans produce oil as a result of being roasted darker. No matter how or how long you store the majority of non darker roasted beans, they will not produce oil


Gotcha. Sure I had some old beans that went oily over time, and didn't know if the vacuum would draw it out more quickly!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Pablosammy said:


> Gotcha. Sure I had some old beans that went oily over time, and didn't know if the vacuum would draw it out more quickly!


I noticed the same on some dark roast where I wondered why there was no oil on them.

But - the Airscape containers do not create underpressure, let alone anything resembling a vacuum. They are meant to create an airtight seal at the minimum amount of space left in the container. It is just (a lot) less air to react with for the beans.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

tohenk2 said:


> I noticed the same on some dark roast where I wondered why there was no oil on them.
> 
> But - the Airscape containers do not create underpressure, let alone anything resembling a vacuum. They are meant to create an airtight seal at the minimum amount of space left in the container. It is just (a lot) less air to react with for the beans.


My misunderstanding, I thought they evacuated air from the container... not sure where I got that idea from!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

@dfk41 did you hear anything about when they'll be back in stock?


----------

